# hatchet or machete?



## ghostman

I am considering investing in a decent hatchet or machete but which to choose? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Hemi45

I have one (OK, more actually) of each and when you consider that you can have a high quality pair for $100 or less - why not get both?


----------



## ghostman

Well I mean as in if you have to bug out on foot and can only carry so much I would only choose one or the other to help ease up on weight.


----------



## Mule13

i personally would take a machete over a hatchet. decent machete can do almost anything a hatchet can and weighs less. key is getting a good quality machete, not a cheapo


----------



## Mad Trapper

You might want to consider the multi-purpose machete type tool used by the military since WW II. A very handy item


----------



## Denton

You might want to consider the Woodsman's Pal. I have a couple of them. They do whatever is needed.


----------



## Slippy

I second the Woodsmen Pal. Learn to sharpen it or don't bother getting one.
Thanks


----------



## thepeartree

I know that both (if you buy quality) are on the heavy side. I will be carrying both, but it can be as simple as "what is the foliage like where you intend to bug out?". The truth is that both are close range weapons as well as tools. Each has a job to do. I don't want to chop down trees with a machete and I don't want to clear brambles with a hatchet. I might almost go so far as to say that I'd carry an AXE and a machete. But, a machete and a hatchet together weigh less than a rifle and ammo. Looked at that way, it should leave you clear choices as to answer your question.

P.s. If you don't have sharpening tools, you have no business carrying ANY blade. It's like carrying a lighter with no fuel.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Denton said:


> You might want to consider the Woodsman's Pal. I have a couple of them. They do whatever is needed.


That is the name I could not remember. I very useful tool. Was issued in WW II


----------



## Mad Trapper

You can find stones in most places to sharpen things.

Some stones make very good knifes. Knapping stone is a skill


----------



## thepeartree

Mad Trapper said:


> You can find stones in most places to sharpen things.
> 
> Some stones make very good knifes. Knapping stone is a skill


You ended that last sentence too soon. It should end "that few people have.". As for their usefulness in sharpening a modern knife, hatchet, axe, etc. to a really good sharp edge, that's another story. Not every stone is a useful sharpening stone.

As for the first part above, I would be happy to have an obsidian knife. They are capable of a razor edge and seldom need sharpening.


----------



## Mad Trapper

thepeartree said:


> You ended that last sentence too soon. It should end "that few people have.". As for their usefulness in sharpening a modern knife, hatchet, axe, etc. to a really good sharp edge, that's another story. Not every stone is a useful sharpening stone.
> 
> As for the first part above, I would be happy to have an obsidian knife. They are capable of a razor edge and seldom need sharpening.


I have the blackpowder ML addiction. Have flint nodules from england and have not made a knife, yet, but work on sparkers all the time. Failed attempts still work fine to make fire with steel, that is another forgotten skill......

I have freshened up a steel blade on a stone when dressing a deer. Nothing like an a real sharpening stone but it works.


----------



## thepeartree

My point is that while sharpening any blade is possible, using a stone you find in the dirt, you will need years of practice to get a fine edge on a modern blade. Also, you really won't be able to afford to make mistakes. Think of the time and effort involved in finding the right stones, shaping them right, getting a large piece of tanned leather to act as a strop and then learning how to use those tools right to produce a really sharp edge.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I am talking practical in the woods where you want to get the entrails out and be home before it gets dark and the snow gets deep. Not shaving my beard off.

Think of fur trappers in the early 1800s


----------



## Diver

Given the part of the country where the OP lives, I would own both, but only the hatchet would go in a bug out bag.


----------



## alterego

ghostman said:


> I am considering investing in a decent hatchet or machete but which to choose? What are the pros and cons?


I bought both. A reasonable machete is ten bucks. The estwing hatchet is less than 40.


----------



## GTGallop

I'm a machete guy. Hatchets are good for harder wood and if you are careful the back of the head can be a hammer, but I like the machete for its length, accuracy, weight distribution, and how the handle works in your hand.

1. a GOOD handle is a must!
2. Get a THICK blade
3. If you get one with a little more weight pushed to the end it makes quick work.


----------



## scramble4a5

I have an Estwing hatchet which is a solid an American made that I use around the yard for chopping wood. I also picked up a Kershaw Camp 10 for taking to the Boundary Waters. That's only abut $40 from WalMart and has a nice thick blade and a comfortable handle. It's not recommended for chopping but will work for splitting and knocking off small limbs for kindling. The sheath is awesome. Molle compatible and tons of attachment points. Gideon's Tactical reviews it on You Tube.


----------



## haydukeprepper

A good quality hatchet is my choice!


----------



## bigwheel

ghostman said:


> I am considering investing in a decent hatchet or machete but which to choose? What are the pros and cons?


Both sounds good to me too. If I could only have one..the machete would be my choice. Not sure about a good one but the ones which work cost about five bucks. I never could see the use for a hatchet.


----------



## paraquack

Buy both. While you can use a hatchet to do some jobs of a machete, and vice versa, I believe each tool has it's own job and function. Pounding a stake into the ground for a shelter or snare would be difficult at best with a machete. Waving a machete around and screaming like a crazy person, sorry make the sanity challenged, could scare off *unarmed* intruders.


----------



## Danm

GTGallop said:


> I'm a machete guy. Hatchets are good for harder wood and if you are careful the back of the head can be a hammer, but I like the machete for its length, accuracy, weight distribution, and how the handle works in your hand.
> 
> 1. a GOOD handle is a must!
> 2. Get a THICK blade
> 3. If you get one with a little more weight pushed to the end it makes quick work.


What he said.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Depends on my 80/20 rule.
What is the 80 percent of the reason or times you will you either one. Ignore the 20 possibilities.
In in a urban/suburban mode a machete and a $24 carpenters hammer will do a lot of work for me. Camping and around your property the hatchet will be an awesome friend. 

(Carpenters hammer ain't your flea market bargain hammer it has a 6inch straight claw on it which is useful for digging, stripping branches, etc )


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I got a TOPS .230 Machete for the Holidays. The ultimate bushcraft & survival tool.


----------



## Moonshinedave

To me, it's like asking which to buy a screwdriver or a hammer, both are for different jobs. buy both.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Moonshinedave said:


> To me, it's like asking which to buy a screwdriver or a hammer, both are for different jobs. buy both.


Go to a bar, order a screwdriver & get hammered !


----------



## Tennessee

In my INCH bag to reduce weight I carry a Cold Steel Rifleman's Hawk instead of a hatchet. With the reduced weight I can now carry a Cold Steel Kukri Machete and a Sven Saw.

One of the things I like about the Tomahawk vs a hatchet is the handle can be easy made. So all you have to carry is the head.

With these three tools I feel comfortable I can process all the wood need to build just about anything in the woods.


----------



## tinkerhell

Mad Trapper said:


> You might want to consider the multi-purpose machete type tool used by the military since WW II. A very handy item


do you have a link or a picture? very interested.


----------



## tinkerhell

jmo, your vehicle should have both. 

And, if you aren't being chased into the woods with your BOB, you could do alot worse than both in the woods with you regardless of the weight(but I could be wrong)

At the very least, all your practice runs should be with both, then pay attention to which one gets used.


----------



## Camel923

Woodsmans pal or both. Different tools for different jobs.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I have a Gerber Parang in my BoB and a Gerber Gator Pro in my wifes bag. The Gator pro is just a copy of the Woodsman Pal.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Estwing hatchet with the long handle, and the Gerber Gator pro. Got them in the Rhino.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Kukri. A real one. they are heavy like a hatchet, but serve both purposes and are a favorite fighting knife.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

A half way decent machete can cut some good sized wood. Bought many hatchets in the past, none seemed up to most any task I needed. Carry a machete and a small 24" single bit axe and get some wood cut. jmho. I think they call them either a youth axe, or a boys axe, but they will do a mans job. They sell at farmandfleet and menards I think. Just a handy size axe.


----------



## Arklatex

A good 4-6 inch fixed blade and a small forest axe (1.5lb head x 20 inch handle) is my choice. You can do a lot with this combo. Maybe add a folding saw like a laplander.


----------

